# no water



## thedarkside121 (Jan 10, 2009)

Hi, can anyone help me, i have a combi boiler and when i got up this morning i had no water up stairs (hot or cold) and only mains water down stairs. all pipes are inside the house and i dont think they have frozen. one thing i did try was to hold my finger over the cold tap down stairs and open the hot tap to force water up the hot pipes, this worked and we had water coming out of the hot and cold up stairs, so i dont think any of the pipes are frozen. heating is working fine. can anyone please help me, its drivening me mad. thanks
ps i am a plumber as a living and this is in my own house, just dont have much to do with boilers


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

To better help us to help you please give an intro about yourself in this forum.

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/


----------



## thedarkside121 (Jan 10, 2009)

Ron The Plumber said:


> To better help us to help you please give an intro about yourself in this forum.
> 
> http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/


 im a self employed plumber mainly dealing in install of bathroom suits, dont have anything to do with boilers. is there anything else you need/want to know?. 
thanks


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Yea, where you from, what code do you use? 

I don't do boilers


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm an Astronaut. 

I can deal with a little ignorance but, not a liar:no:

Call a plumber. You don't know what the fawk your doing.


----------



## thedarkside121 (Jan 10, 2009)

thank you all for your help, its nice to see such friendly people on here


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi,
Do you have a mixing valve?

What brand of combi?


----------



## thedarkside121 (Jan 10, 2009)

******* said:


> Hi,
> Do you have a mixing valve?
> 
> What brand of combi?


 dont have a mixing valve, its a worcester boiler


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

OK - The mixing part question shows that you at least know some plumbing because Combi's have no mixing valve 

nOW On the other hand, 
Check this article out 

http://www.diyfaq.org.uk/plumbing/combi.html

That should help you


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

******* said:


> OK - The mixing part question shows that you at least know some plumbing because Combi's have no mixing valve
> 
> nOW On the other hand,
> Check this article out
> ...


Wow, cool trick *******! That tells if they are plumbers or not, a trick question, I never thought of that:thumbsup:


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

I think were on to something here. Now we can really torture some of the DIY'ers on here!!! Good times await


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Tankless said:


> I think were on to something here. Now we can really torture some of the DIY'ers on here!!! Good times await


Yes, see now your understanding 

Let's make it fun


----------

